# Temp insurance



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

looking to insure a 1.2 t reg clio for a couple of weeks. 
anyone recommend anyone thats cheap?

cars only costing me £200 so i dont then want to pay the same just to insure it for a couple of weeks. had a quick look online and its coming back about £140.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you got another policy in force on another car?


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea iv got a Policy with tesco on my own car


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Give Tesco a ring and ask if you can arrange cover for a "Temporary Additional Vehicle" for 2 weeks.

Explain you have just bought it so need to insure it, but don't intend on keeping it so will only need temporary cover.

_If_ they are happy to insure it, hopefully it will be a fraction of the cost of arranging separate temporary cover.


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

just spoke to tesco and they don't do temp insurance. struggling to think of what to do. cheapest i have found temp insurance is £140


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe these'll help?

www.dayinsure.com

www.tempcover.com


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

carl123uk said:


> just spoke to tesco and they don't do temp insurance. struggling to think of what to do. cheapest i have found temp insurance is £140


Did you ask if you could actually add it to your own policy as a temporary additional vehicle, or ask for separate temporary insurance?

Shame if they can't just add to your policy as it is normally the cheapest option.


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

yea just cancelled my insurance as the renewal was £400 more than last year with an extra years no claims. not sure how that worked


----------

